# capers bottle



## #1twin (Sep 6, 2009)

I just saw a recent post about a green bottle that someone said was a Capers bottle. Yesterday some friends and I dug one along with a couple nice inks. This is my take home stuff. Is a Capers medicine or what? And what would this one be worth with a ground top? It appears to be an earlier one?
 The ink has a nice small tooled top also. Any information or replies appreciated. Thanks,  Marvin


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 6, 2009)

Capers are little edible buds from some plant, pickled, salty little morsels to give your main course a "leetle keek"


----------



## #1twin (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Charlie,  Come to think of it I have heard of them little things. Just never tasted one or seen one. Thank you very much for the information. Now I know where to look in my books for a value. Have a great day[]    Marvin


----------

